# question regarding differences from 2018 to 2019



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey,

I have a 2019 cruze, and I am trying to find LED Taillights, Headlights, and Fog lights.

Do 2018 lights fit on the 2019s? I have a hatchback

I mean housings for the tail and headlights. not the bulbs themselves lol


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Are you looking for the LED bulbs to fit into the housings?

*Headlights:* Depends if your model has projector headlights (LT & premier) you can put in a *9005* size LED bulb. Pick bulbs that can fit into the housing with the dust covers on. Brands that properly design LED bulbs (Sealight, Diode Dynamics etc.) won't blind oncoming drivers as much as the cheaper bulbs because the lighting diodes are closer to where the filament is on the stock halogen bulbs.

*Taillights:* The rear taillight bulb size is *7443*... if you switch it to LED you should probably pick an LED with built in load resistor or you will get hyper flash/ bulb out warnings. Also, 2019 Premiers came with a premium LED taillight _housing_ that is totally different from the other LT/LS models, I don't think this would be backwards compatible with a non-premier model.

*Fog lights:* Does your car come with the RS package with fog lights? The LED size is *H8*.


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey Marmalou,

Thanks for the info, I was more wondering about housings entirely. I should have made that more clear. I was wondering do the full housings from a 2016 to 2018 fit a 2019.

As for fog lights I do not have them at all, I want to add them, however I can not for the life of me find the bezel that has the hole for the fog light, I can find the rest of the parts but not that specific one lol.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

I think a 2018 hatcback taillight housing would fit for the 2019 hatchback.

The fog lights could be tricky. The 2019 got a front face-lift so I don't think 2016-2018 fog light housings will fit right. And also there is the issue of dealer reprogramming to unlock that feature. Maybe a 3rd party LED fog light kit would be good.


----------



## ProjectRedLine (Jan 16, 2014)

marmalou said:


> I think a 2018 hatcback taillight housing would fit for the 2019 hatchback.
> 
> The fog lights could be tricky. The 2019 got a front face-lift so I don't think 2016-2018 fog light housings will fit right. And also there is the issue of dealer reprogramming to unlock that feature. Maybe a 3rd party LED fog light kit would be good.


Yeah I seen the front end is different for the 2019's and there is NOTHINGGGGGG for sale for the 2019s lol. 

Do you know if the head lights are the same from 2016/8 to 2019?

Really appreciate the help!


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

I really can't say for sure, the headlights do seem similar though. 

Something to consider... If you look on ebay for projector housings, some sellers do and some sellers do not list 2019 under the compatibility


----------

